
Performance without Compromise: React.js for TV UIs - morgante
http://techblog.netflix.com/2016/03/performance-without-compromise.html
======
andrew_wc_brown
I think MithrilJS has the best trade-offs. You get insane speed without insane
complications.

I dread ever having to write ReactJS again as the entire setup is quite gross.
The sliver of speed in ReactJS is not worth the bloat.

~~~
lj3
I hadn't seen MithrilJS before. It looks great. It makes me wonder what kind
of voodoo I'd be capable of if I combined it with Nim[0].

[0]: [https://hookrace.net/blog/what-is-special-about-
nim/#compile...](https://hookrace.net/blog/what-is-special-about-nim/#compile-
to-javascript)

------
tangue
As an user let me tell you what I think : React sucks. Watching this I'm
asking myself about what I'm enduring today because of some js paradigms and
developper happiness : my worst user experiences on the Internet today are on
Facebook (Where I need 5-to 6 seconds to see my notifications) and Coursera
(where I could wait a minute before a page is displayed after a click ) So my
experiences with React are pretty negatives now. If anyone a has a posterchild
to recommend me so I can reconsider this framework I'm open.

~~~
diggan
As another user and developer: Developers sometimes do a poor job, no matter
what technologies they are using.

Neither of the services you mention I'm a big user of, so not sure what to say
about those. But I do agree that a lot of services that are using React, are
still slow. But the thing is, it's hardly Reacts fault. If they used Backbone
or Angular, it would still suck.

I think the best examples of React is the sites where you don't really realize
it's using React. It's like 3D graphics in movies. People never say "Oooh,
those animations/vfx where so good", because if it's good, you don't notice
it. However, if it's bad, it's very obvious.

For a list of some websites/apps that are using React, take a look here:
[https://github.com/facebook/react/wiki/Sites-Using-
React](https://github.com/facebook/react/wiki/Sites-Using-React)

Ps, if you try to use React as a framework, you're not gonna be able. React is
just one part of the puzzle. Other than the view layer, you have to figure out
the other pieces.

~~~
tracker1
I find that a lot of Angular apps are pretty badly composed... The use of one
better option doesn't fix when you don't understand when/how/why to apply a
given paradigm or architecture.

I'm fighting with this daily... :-( (passively looking for a new job because
of it, frustrated)

